# BELOW WATER...



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

still working on some good vids of this guy, but got some underwater footage.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Finally some different pics, looks ok and around 16in

What type of camera did you use?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

lol ,was thinking of doing the same thing. Cool pics. Now get an underwater feeding pic!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Good work weerhom , he is a beast.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice, now we need some feeding videos/pix


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice, how big is he??


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

looks good man!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

IIRC he is around 18-19 "


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's a nice looking big rhom but how do you know that it's 18-19 inches?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i remember him talking to sponsers about wanting a huge rhom and i think i remember a thread were he was measured at 18 3/4 i will look for it


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

cant find the thread right now, we will see then what the op says


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think it was this one, click


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

looks good. About time we saw this fish's profile


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Ja said:


> It's a nice looking big rhom but how do you know that it's 18-19 inches?


and how do you know it's not? Even if the guy is a clown you still got to admit thats one huge rhom


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Not again!!!! Every1 bitchn about size!!!! Its quality that counts!!!!!







:nod:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes finally some proper pics. the top down pics were getting on my tits

hes looking good weerhom







thanks for sharing


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

who cares how big it is! do you guys argue about your penis size too? let's just whip 'em out and compare already!

crazy fish weehorn. you can tell he's got so much mass to him, aside from his actual length. hope i get one like that someday.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Your comment is a little rediculous besides weerhom is the one that started the whole size controversy. Really don't care about how big someones fish is except Frankenstien, Frank is the beast of all beasts on here.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

This rhoms big. You cant guess the actual size with out some reference of size. large rhoms look almost identical for the same varient so you cant really say if its 14 or 18" when all you have to compare it to is a black pond wall and a piece of driftwood that is in front of it. Nice rhom but frank could probably rape it. I dont think this one is 18" based on him looking for one this size and because even if you will spend the money they are hard to find.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

mose said:


> who cares how big it is! do you guys argue about your penis size too? *let's just whip 'em out and compare already!
> *
> 
> crazy fish weehorn. you can tell he's got so much mass to him, aside from his actual length. hope i get one like that someday.


PM sent.

I think weerhoms and the member "Canso" have the biggest rhoms. If you guys want to see a rhom around in my opinion 18''-19'' in a tank, look up Canso in the member search. He has quality pics and vids of his big guy, absolutely amazing.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You can't say that weerhom has one of the two biggest rhoms on P-Fury without actual proof so Canso has the biggest, besides there are few on here that haven't been measured with a rular so it's really a title that is up for grabs.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Frank IS much larger. He is a 20"plus fish. I have seen him (many) times with my own eyes... But this rhom, waynes, and steve's rhoms ARE the biggest rhoms known public.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Again claims need to backed with proof.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

very true.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't want to sound like I'm not a believer but I've always been a stickler for proof of claims so it's not a personal thing.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

one more. and i used my digital camera inside a fish bowl.


----------



## Piranha Pimpin (Jul 22, 2008)

i seen this fish yesterday its a solid 18" and will jump out the water to bite your finger! no bs the things crazy and huge.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If you say so.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

weerhom said:


> i seen this fish yesterday its a solid 18" and will jump out the water to bite your finger! no bs the things crazy and huge.


you guys should have took a pic with a ruler


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Lets keep it on topic and not have this turn into another flame war...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

We are still talking about the subject of this thread so yeah we're staying right on topic here.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ja said:


> We are still talking about the subject of this thread so yeah we're staying right on topic here.


Every single time it goes from Picture -> some idiot saying something about how big it really is -> flame war -> topic being closed

Im saying lets keep it from going beyond the point it is now... thats all


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

So long as no one is being insulting or disrespectful there shouldn't be a problem ok. This is a forum so we should be able to voice are opinions without insulting any particular member which I have not but you on the other hand have actually said the closest thing to be insulting today in this thread.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Ægir said:


> We are still talking about the subject of this thread so yeah we're staying right on topic here.


Every single time it goes from Picture -> *some idiot saying something about how big it really is* -> flame war -> topic being closed

Im saying lets keep it from going beyond the point it is now... thats all
[/quote]


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you TJ.









Anyways regardless of what anybodies views are weerhom I'm sorry for the minor derailment and yes you do have one of the great rhoms on here.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

its good to see this guy from the side. why don't you try getting a close up?







nice rhom.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

He wants my fingers badly. I will post a vid soon.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Ja said:


> Thank you TJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly he wasn't calling you an idiot, he was making reference that some people are preoccupied with following weerhom around bugging him for photos with a tape measure.
He will post measure pictures when he wants to.. 
Pretty simple isn't it? 
Isn't it?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ægir is right why cant everyone just say "wow thats a nice rhom" who cares how big its is, really come on ! The fact that weerhom is thrifty enough to be able to purchase such a beautiful rhom while it was available and house it in a large tub untill he can afford a large tank in my opinion shows what a smart and considerate person he is. I hate seeing large rhoms in 75/90 gallon aquariums like other members.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

No Egir is wrong, not once did anyone say that it wasn't a beautiful rhom did they? No! On the contrary. Winkyee yes it is simple but what do you expect when someone makes a claim but doesn't back it up? Ofcourse he or she will be followed by doughters it's natural human nature and as to Egir not calling me an idiot, well yes he did and other members indirectly and as a mod he should know better than that and if you can't see it well..... you know what forget about it than because I'm just wasting my breath.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah guys get over it already sh*t its a nice rhom nobody is saying nothing wrong here damn if anyone should say something its weerhom not you guys


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

TJcali said:


> yeah guys get over it already sh*t its a nice rhom nobody is saying nothing wrong here *damn if anyone should say something its weerhom not you guys*


Good point TJ and if anything these threads get way more attention than they deserve.
Its just a Rhom and we've all seen rhoms before havnt we???


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yep


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Ja said:


> No Egir is wrong, not once did anyone say that it wasn't a beautiful rhom did they? No! On the contrary. Winkyee yes it is simple but what do you expect when someone makes a claim but doesn't back it up? Ofcourse he or she will be followed by doughters it's natural human nature and as to Egir not calling me an idiot, well yes he did and other members indirectly and as a mod he should know better than that and if you can't see it well..... you know what forget about it than because I'm just wasting my breath.


Oh no you poor poor man. At least he has pictures to show that he has a big rhom. You know how many people come on here and say they have a huge rhom until someone calls them on it and you never hear from them again. Dose it really matter if it's 16 or 19 inches it's still bigger then 95% of the rhoms on this site. Why do you always post in his thread that you need proof i'm pretty sure other people would like some sort of pic with a ruler as well,but you don't see them posting about needing proof every time he shows a pic.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thank you starbury couldnt of said it better myself, And I personally love seeing large rhoms. Im just glad weerhom takes time out of his schedule to take pictures for us.

For the people that are caught up in the "proof aspect" whether its part of your "Personality" or not, need to stay out of these topics.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

starbury said:


> No Egir is wrong, not once did anyone say that it wasn't a beautiful rhom did they? No! On the contrary. Winkyee yes it is simple but what do you expect when someone makes a claim but doesn't back it up? Ofcourse he or she will be followed by doughters it's natural human nature and as to Egir not calling me an idiot, well yes he did and other members indirectly and as a mod he should know better than that and if you can't see it well..... you know what forget about it than because I'm just wasting my breath.


Oh no you poor poor man. At least he has pictures to show that he has a big rhom. You know how many people come on here and say they have a huge rhom until someone calls them on it and you never hear from them again. *Dose it really matter if it's 16 or 19 inches it's still bigger then 95% of the rhoms on this site.* Why do you always post in his thread that you need proof i'm pretty sure other people would like some sort of pic with a ruler as well,but you don't see them posting about needing proof every time he shows a pic.
[/quote]

So by your logic anyone can come on the site with pics of their 16incher claiming that its an 18incher and it would be ok???


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

my new born redbelly is 985 inches long and i feed him 56inch oscars that i breed in my indoor 1million gallon pool

p.s. ur rhom aint got nothing on me! lol jk look good and black....like a rhom


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Feefa said:


> No Egir is wrong, not once did anyone say that it wasn't a beautiful rhom did they? No! On the contrary. Winkyee yes it is simple but what do you expect when someone makes a claim but doesn't back it up? Ofcourse he or she will be followed by doughters it's natural human nature and as to Egir not calling me an idiot, well yes he did and other members indirectly and as a mod he should know better than that and if you can't see it well..... you know what forget about it than because I'm just wasting my breath.


Oh no you poor poor man. At least he has pictures to show that he has a big rhom. You know how many people come on here and say they have a huge rhom until someone calls them on it and you never hear from them again. *Dose it really matter if it's 16 or 19 inches it's still bigger then 95% of the rhoms on this site.* Why do you always post in his thread that you need proof i'm pretty sure other people would like some sort of pic with a ruler as well,but you don't see them posting about needing proof every time he shows a pic.
[/quote]

It does matter since he likes to boast about it all the time.
So by your logic anyone can come on the site with pics of their 16incher claiming that its an 18incher and it would be ok???
[/quote]

yeah i know he does. Just to get a rise out of everyone telling him to get some proof. 
And like i said i don't care about the size you can tell it's big with or with out a ruler by it. 
Every post in the pic section says the size of the persons piranha and only 20% ever have actual proof of the size.

I know it's a bit different with a fish this size but come on man it's just a fish does it matter that much to you if it's 19 or 17 and 3/4. Because i could care less it's not like he has a 10 inch rhom saying that it's 18+inches.
But if you want to nit pick over 1 or two inches on a fish be my guest.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

ethier way its a nice fish....mayb he is lieing about size or mayb hes not who cares really its a rhom u can go to the zoo and see fish bigger with your own eyes....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Warnings/suspensions handed out.
If you are not on topic in this thread then stay the hell out of it.
We're sick of sending pm's out asking people to stop.
Grow up..


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Weerhom just curious what plants do you have attached to your driftwood. And what are you using for lighting ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

All the controversy is getting old with this fish...however it this was brought on by the owner with his arrogant and dismissive replies. He talks a huge game...but has yet to back it up....ever.
The fish looks good...but we will never know how large it is. Unfortunately...once again....the owner comes up short of his claims. Maybe because the fish didnt come in as large as he was promised....


weerhom said:


> I have been on the boards so long I can say the biggest fish are known of. They are only brought in by sponsors so the word gets out. *This fish will be measured tip of snout to tip of tail. That's how most hobbyists measure the fish, so that's how mine will be measured. I promise I will get a pic with the tape so there will be no confusion on how big it is. 19.25" inches is the closest measurement thus far, but I will get the exact * measurement to the sixteenth or nearest cm. He will then reside in a 300 gallon amazonian themed pond and nobody will view him quite the same ever again. Just like the video above. Nobody knows where this fish is coming from, you think you do, but you don't. And I would love to see if G has something to top this guy. Been waiting for those pics for two weeks G. I don't know G..... but i'm calling bluff......just sayin.....lol. I guess all I can say now is, STAY TUNED!
> 
> you would die if you knew what he's costing. But don't worry, you won't die because I won't tell what he cost.
> 
> ...


Again...dude brought it upon himself...and most people are just waiting for him to live up to his promise. If people were just jumping on someone for posting picture...I would totally agree..but weerhom dug a hole that he is yet to get out of.

Of...and for how he cares for his fish....I purchased a rhom from him in the 15"-16" range...and it was housed in a 75 gallon tank with no lights and was only fed live...so again...he comes in far shot of his claims.

Nice fish....would have been nice to get some kind of measurement though.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> I have been on the boards so long I can say the biggest fish are known of. They are only brought in by sponsors so the word gets out. *This fish will be measured tip of snout to tip of tail. That's how most hobbyists measure the fish, so that's how mine will be measured. I promise I will get a pic with the tape so there will be no confusion on how big it is. 19.25" inches is the closest measurement thus far, but I will get the exact * measurement to the sixteenth or nearest cm. He will then reside in a 300 gallon amazonian themed pond and nobody will view him quite the same ever again. Just like the video above. Nobody knows where this fish is coming from, you think you do, but you don't. And I would love to see if G has something to top this guy. Been waiting for those pics for two weeks G. I don't know G..... but i'm calling bluff......just sayin.....lol. I guess all I can say now is, STAY TUNED!
> 
> you would die if you knew what he's costing. But don't worry, you won't die because I won't tell what he cost.
> 
> ...


Again...dude brought it upon himself...and most people are just waiting for him to live up to his promise. If people were just jumping on someone for posting picture...I would totally agree..but weerhom dug a hole that he is yet to get out of.

Of...and for how he cares for his fish....I purchased a rhom from him in the 15"-16" range...and it was housed in a 75 gallon tank with no lights and was only fed live...so again...he comes in far shot of his claims.

Nice fish....would have been nice to get some kind of measurement though.
[/quote]

Damn and I was going to ask him how much it cost him guess we'll never know?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

pics look pretty good considering they were taken through a fish bowl


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im glad GG came in here and voiced his opinion. and he said all that is true


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> im glad GG came in here and voiced his opinion. and he said all that is true


 GG is the main man!!! havent spoken for a while mate!! Probs 4 years ago or more on msn!!!!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

That is nice rhom and huge.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

speakyourmind said:


> who cares how big it is! do you guys argue about your penis size too? *let's just whip 'em out and compare already!
> *
> 
> crazy fish weehorn. you can tell he's got so much mass to him, aside from his actual length. hope i get one like that someday.


PM sent.
[/quote]

no pm was actually sent.

i've been watching weehorn's threads, and it's prettttty ridiculous how everybody has to just comment on it's size. i mean, it's a fish. get a life.


----------



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

weerhom said:


> Frank IS much larger. He is a 20"plus fish. I have seen him (many) times with my own eyes... But this rhom, waynes, and steve's rhoms ARE the biggest rhoms known public.


I missed someone.... hint, hint.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Dblackman... Maybe I am wrong? I remember you having a monsta. Got a recent pic?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

weerhom said:


> Dblackman... Maybe I am wrong? I remember you having a monsta. Got a recent pic?


I know of a member with a biggie as well

You know her by chance


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

i don't know if anyone listens to Jay-z here but... bring 'em out bring 'em out...


----------



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

weerhom said:


> Dblackman... Maybe I am wrong? I remember you having a monsta. Got a recent pic?


I have some pictures... but, I took this a few months back: Black Piranha


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

:nod:


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

OMG DBlack that thing is huge, look at its head.

Make you a deal







get us some updated pics of that beast and i'll send you some gravel for that bare spot.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> He talks a huge game...but has yet to back it up....ever


Totally agree with this. My main problem is that you make claims that you are unwilling to back. It may only be an inch or two difference, but in the piranha world at large sizes thats worth a couple hundred dollars and being way more rare.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Ba20 said:


> *OMG DBlack that thing is huge, look at its head. *
> 
> Make you a deal
> 
> ...


you sure your talking about his rhom therr??









Dblack definetly a beast of a rhom. very nice. jealous of all you guys and your huge rhoms


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Darn it, trigger you got me on that one.







Didnt even realize how that sounded.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## trajan (Jan 6, 2007)

Ja said:


>


That rhom has a huge head. Might be the best I've ever seen.


----------

